# Gravedigger's Local 16 Presents 6'+: Music for the Spooky Set



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Some of you might remember when I promoted a Halloween/horror website I contribute to called Gravedigger's Local 16 a few years back. Well, now I'm back with even more exciting news: The site now has a podcast called 6'+ (Six Foot Plus) that's filled with both spooky and weird music from a wide variety of genres! This every-other-Friday podcast should appeals to fans of horror punk, demented surf, variants of 'billy and all things in between. We also toss in the occasional ambiant track as well. Speaking of which, we did an entire episode devoted to spooky ambiant music that's perfect for haunters.

You can listen in at the official site or through itunes. If you want to suggest a band or want us to play your work, please let us know by writing to the address linked here. However, we would prefer work that doesn't contain copyrighted material from films or other groups. If in doubt, feel free to ask. We look forward to hearing from you!


----------

